# Help, I want a leopard gecko but I need to persuade my parents various things.



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi everyone. 

I really want a leopard gecko and I've been researching them for a few months now. They are great for me and I really want one!

My Dad said no when I asked as he said something like "reptiles are not for us and no one would want to care for it when we're on holiday". =S My sister's best friend loves animals and has offered to care for it whilst we're on holiday. I haven't told him, and don't want to pester him so I may go to a reptile store in the week and ask my Mum about getting one. 

I was getting stick insects a while back and was allowed. I picked up a heat mat and then my Dad told me to take it back as thermostats were slightly expensive or something and he didn't get how they connected correctly and stuff. He was scared that the thermostat would stop working or something and said that it would cause a fire. =S I'll obviously check that it's working very often, and I'd be very careful. I have all the money for the kit that I'm planning to get, but he doesn't understand that reptile thermostats and heaters are different to normal house ones. =S

Yeah, have you got any ideas how I could persuade him more so that I can get one? My Mum said "Err... They're better than lizards..." when I asked about stick insects and showed her leopard geckos in a shop. They won't even be near them, so I don't understand why I can't get one if I pay for everything. =S 

Any ideas?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

How old are you?
Unfortunately if you are younger than 16 I'm afraid it'll be just accepting the fact that your parents don't want you to have one. Their house, their rules. You don't want to pester them constantly as that's how you get them annoyed, but perhaps drop facts and interesting things about leopard geckos on occasion to show you still have an interest in them, and it's not just a passing fad. If you're younger than 16 then the animal is legally their responsibility and maybe they don't want that. Also, some people are funny about reptiles (my mum was for quite a while) and sometimes there's little you can do to convince them otherwise (mum still won't go near a snake lol).

If you're older than 16 then it's a little easier as the animal is legally your responsibility and if anything happens it's on your head, not theirs. However it may still be a case of their house, their rules - it's just easier to use the maturity factor at this point  I was still lobbying for pets at 18 years old despite demonstrating my responsibility. It's only when I reached 19 and made my parents very much aware that they would have nothing to do with my geckos if they didn't want and I'd pay all the expenses did they say it was alright.

All you can do is show them you are ready, willing and able to take an animal's life into your hands.


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> How old are you?
> Unfortunately if you are younger than 16 I'm afraid it'll be just accepting the fact that your parents don't want you to have one. Their house, their rules. You don't want to pester them constantly as that's how you get them annoyed, but perhaps drop facts and interesting things about leopard geckos on occasion to show you still have an interest in them, and it's not just a passing fad. If you're younger than 16 then the animal is legally their responsibility and maybe they don't want that. Also, some people are funny about reptiles (my mum was for quite a while) and sometimes there's little you can do to convince them otherwise (mum still won't go near a snake lol).
> 
> If you're older than 16 then it's a little easier as the animal is legally your responsibility and if anything happens it's on your head, not theirs. However it may still be a case of their house, their rules - it's just easier to use the maturity factor at this point  I was still lobbying for pets at 18 years old despite demonstrating my responsibility. It's only when I reached 19 and made my parents very much aware that they would have nothing to do with my geckos if they didn't want and I'd pay all the expenses did they say it was alright.
> ...


I'm 13. =S I know it's legally their responsibility, but I'd care for it loads which they know. It's just that they think no one will want to care for it and they think that the heat mat will cause a fire. I think it's only those two problems that are stopping me.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Dougieowner said:


> I'm 13. =S I know it's legally their responsibility, but I'd care for it loads which they know. It's just that they think no one will want to care for it and they think that the heat mat will cause a fire. I think it's only those two problems that are stopping me.


sit them down and make them ask you questions about the gecko and answer every single question them have to offer you, stress to them how much you would care for the gecko...

tell them that a heat mat is just as dangerous as the centeral heating... they will be stuck for words hopefully


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dougieowner said:


> I'm 13. =S I know it's legally their responsibility, but I'd care for it loads which they know. It's just that they think no one will want to care for it and they think that the heat mat will cause a fire. I think it's only those two problems that are stopping me.


 YouTube - Top Five Ways To Get Snakes: SnakeBytesTV that may help :2thumb:


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

callumcook said:


> sit them down and make them ask you questions about the gecko and answer every single question them have to offer you, stress to them how much you would care for the gecko...
> 
> tell them that a heat mat is just as dangerous as the centeral heating... they will be stuck for words hopefully


How would I get them to sit down? It'd be a weird thing to just walk in and start talking about them or is it just me? I want to go to buy my dog some Christmas presents this week and my Mum will take me to the pet shop so I'll show her the geckos and talk about them. She'll probably find them horrible, but they're actually really cute with their little smiles. =) 

I'll say that when I get talking about them. I guess they're less dangerous than central heating as central heating's heating the whole house rather than a vivarium? 

I hope I'm eventually allowed as they know I can care for animals very well and that I want to be a vet. =)


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Dougieowner said:


> How would I get them to sit down? It'd be a weird thing to just walk in and start talking about them or is it just me? I want to go to buy my dog some Christmas presents this week and my Mum will take me to the pet shop so I'll show her the geckos and talk about them. She'll probably find them horrible, but they're actually really cute with their little smiles. =)
> 
> I'll say that when I get talking about them. I guess they're less dangerous than central heating as central heating's heating the whole house rather than a vivarium?
> 
> I hope I'm eventually allowed as they know I can care for animals very well and that I want to be a vet. =)


im only 14 and have 3 leopard geckos so far, stress to them that you need you independance...


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

callumcook said:


> im only 14 and have 3 leopard geckos so far, stress to them that you need you independance...


Oh my, you're so lucky! =D I'll stress when I talk to them that they'll help me have independence and I'll have more responsibilities and can do more things in my life and have fun or something. How would I get them to sit down and talk?

I could maybe print some stuff off and read about it whilst they're around and then they may ask me what it is and then they'll see that I've got research. I'll also print stuff off about the things that are stopping me.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Dougieowner said:


> Oh my, you're so lucky! =D I'll stress when I talk to them that they'll help me have independence and I'll have more responsibilities and can do more things in my life and have fun or something. How would I get them to sit down and talk?
> 
> I could maybe print some stuff off and read about it whilst they're around and then they may ask me what it is and then they'll see that I've got research. I'll also print stuff off about the things that are stopping me.


i would nagg nagg nagg and nagg them until they totally stress out and agree to it 

plus im getting about 3 more in the next year


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

callumcook said:


> i would nagg nagg nagg and nagg them until they totally stress out and agree to it
> 
> plus im getting about 3 more in the next year


But won't nagging be annoying and show immaturity or something? 

I'm going to prepare some stuff today on a word document and then print it off tomorrow and show them. =) I don't know if they'll be happy as "I know that I can't have one", but I think that I'm ready. They may think that I'm trying too hard or something... But I'm still going to do it.

Any idea what I should put in the document?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Dougieowner said:


> But won't nagging be annoying and show immaturity or something?
> 
> I'm going to prepare some stuff today on a word document and then print it off tomorrow and show them. =) I don't know if they'll be happy as "I know that I can't have one", but I think that I'm ready. They may think that I'm trying too hard or something... But I'm still going to do it.
> 
> Any idea what I should put in the document?


wont show immaturity, it will show you need one lol

print a care sheet off, search on google


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

callumcook said:


> i would nagg nagg nagg and nagg them until they totally stress out and agree to it


Nagging is never a wise choice because it can go one of two ways - have them give in and let you get one begrudgingly (which isn't really pleasant as having your parents interested as well is lovely), or they can fly off the handle and outright refuse to let you get any more pets and then no amount of begging in the world will sway them. I nagged for a rat for a couple of years. Dad gave in a let me get a hamster which I didn't want to begin with, and he certainly hated me for it for the duration of her life.

I'd say just show them you still have an interest. Nagging or begging potentially can go very, very wrong for you and screw you over for a long time.


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not going to nag.

What I'm going to do is print of a care sheet and then make like an organisation list or something? Maybe deals and stuff that I could do so that I'm allowed to get one?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> Nagging is never a wise choice because it can go one of two ways - have them give in and let you get one begrudgingly (which isn't really pleasant as having your parents interested as well is lovely), or they can fly off the handle and outright refuse to let you get any more pets and then no amount of begging in the world will sway them. I nagged for a rat for a couple of years. Dad gave in a let me get a hamster which I didn't want to begin with, and he certainly hated me for it for the duration of her life.
> 
> I'd say just show them you still have an interest. Nagging or begging potentially can go very, very wrong for you and screw you over for a long time.


i nagg'ed my parents to let me get mine and it worked

suppose it affects different parents in different ways


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

callumcook said:


> i nagg'ed my parents to let me get mine and it worked
> 
> suppose it affects different parents in different ways


Mine hate nagging, so maybe I shouldn't. How did you nag?

I hope I'm allowed to get one. I may get one for Christmas, but I'd ideally love to get one before with my money that I have now as "I'm allowed to spend it on anything" and this is something...


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I know this sounds bad however... I suggst chatting to your mother about geckos, make yourself seem very animated about them. Mothers always seem to be the easier for guys to pull round, where as when I was younger I always worked on my dad <_< Show her pictures of many different leo's and see what she thinks. Chances are if you get your mother on your ide you will be fine. However if she continues to say no it's better to leave it >.<


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> I know this sounds bad however... I suggst chatting to your mother about geckos, make yourself seem very animated about them. Mothers always seem to be the easier for guys to pull round, where as when I was younger I always worked on my dad <_< Show her pictures of many different leo's and see what she thinks. Chances are if you get your mother on your ide you will be fine. However if she continues to say no it's better to leave it >.<


I'm going to speak to her about them tomorrow. I don't think she likes them, but she did let me get a heat mat when I wanted one before, then my Dad made me take it back as he said it would burn and thermostats were too much. =S The kit that I'm looking at has loads in and everything you need for only £55 which is great! I wish I'd be allowed to get it as I could really care for it and stuff. I'd feel part of this forum as well if I had a reptile. =P


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

make sure you really do want this gecko and its not just a fad my nephew who is 13 asked for a gecko from me for about 2 months i eventually gave in and talked his mum into letting him have one.
gave him a full setup educated him on how to care for them made sure he always had livefood cleaning equipment etc.
a few months after i gave it to him went round to check how the gecko was doing when i looked in the viv there there were about 40 poohs mealworms everywhere it was in a right state i spoke to him and he said he didnt have time to clean it.
so needless to say it was taken back by me so please just think about it and make sure you really want one.


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

yellrat said:


> make sure you really do want this gecko and its not just a fad my nephew who is 13 asked for a gecko from me for about 2 months i eventually gave in and talked his mum into letting him have one.
> gave him a full setup educated him on how to care for them made sure he always had livefood cleaning equipment etc.
> a few months after i gave it to him went round to check how the gecko was doing when i looked in the viv there there were about 40 poohs mealworms everywhere it was in a right state i spoke to him and he said he didnt have time to clean it.
> so needless to say it was taken back by me so please just think about it and make sure you really want one.


I really, really, really want one. I've been researching for months. I really want one. =D


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm, may be a little harder if she really doesn't like them  They seem to be an aquired taste. The mother had been frowning about leopards until I showed her a picture of the one that I now have on hold XD She couldn't say no to that smiling face <3 Fabs Reptiles - Geckos for sale page 1 she is the second one down called Emerald  I don't think anyone could say no to a face like that. After agreeing to that one I carried on showing her pictures and picked up my first on Wednesday. She thinks she is cute. Cute pictures and the 'aww' factor seems to work well with the mothers. Got my first crestie that way too :whistling2:
She isn't keen on two of my snakes, or the tarantulas, or the snail for that matter... But LOVES my geckos now. She just doesn't get involved with the ones she doesn't like. She will however water everything, and will happily feed all the geckos. She even holds two of the cresties.

When I was younger it was a case of whining to my dad, and as he didn't have to live with us he just gave me whatever I wanted. 

Read stuff about leo's around them, read threads on here, look at pictures, and generally chat about them non stop but not in a "GIVE ME IT!" way. If she sees you really really are interested she may give in. And when you go to the pet shop coo over them lots too <3


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> Hmm, may be a little harder if she really doesn't like them  They seem to be an aquired taste. The mother had been frowning about leopards until I showed her a picture of the one that I now have on hold XD She couldn't say no to that smiling face <3 Fabs Reptiles - Geckos for sale page 1 she is the second one down called Emerald  I don't think anyone could say no to a face like that. After agreeing to that one I carried on showing her pictures and picked up my first on Wednesday. She thinks she is cute. Cute pictures and the 'aww' factor seems to work well with the mothers. Got my first crestie that way too :whistling2:
> She isn't keen on two of my snakes, or the tarantulas, or the snail for that matter... But LOVES my geckos now. She just doesn't get involved with the ones she doesn't like. She will however water everything, and will happily feed all the geckos. She even holds two of the cresties.
> 
> When I was younger it was a case of whining to my dad, and as he didn't have to live with us he just gave me whatever I wanted.
> ...


Do you have any really useful websites? I'm going to definitely print off some stuff from the pet shop and then talk to her more about them. Tomorrow I'm going to print out loads. =)


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dougieowner said:


> Do you have any really useful websites? I'm going to definitely print off some stuff from the pet shop and then talk to her more about them. Tomorrow I'm going to print out loads. =)


print loads out and learn it all and take her to the shop (who has them) and show here and say to her i have been reading up on them and printed loads of stuff out if she doent belive you say ask the person in the shop to ask me how to care for them and you will no it all and she may let you have one then if she thinks your doing research on how to care/keep and show her this website 
good luck

heres a good http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/130513-leopard-gecko-care.html sheet


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

The sites I use mainly are: 
Fabs Reptiles - Care Sheet
Fabs Reptiles - About Leopard Geckos
Big Yellow Gecko
Leopard gecko care sheet
And suprisingly I actually like the wiki one :
Leopard gecko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I can't think of any more off of the top of my head, but love those ones.


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> The sites I use mainly are:
> Fabs Reptiles - Care Sheet
> Fabs Reptiles - About Leopard Geckos
> Big Yellow Gecko
> ...


Thanks for all those websites! =D

I'll print them off tomorrow and also go and get some books from the library.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

That's ok c: I used them lots, and got some funny looks sat in the college library reading stacks of books on reptiles xD
Be ready to own a pet cave for a while though lol xD I never see my gecko. Have seen her once since I got her, and hear her every night hunting her crickets. 
Throw them at her hide for them and she usually gets most of them. As soon as the light goes off you hear her tell tale clatter as she dashes after the ones that got away. Am listening to her at the moment lol c


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Unfortunately if they still say no, they say no. Its their house and their rules.

Please dont nag, it wont do either them or you any good. I know its worked in some peoples cases, but if my kid nagged for something like a pet they'd have no chance!!! Just on principle. Its annoying and yes, you're right, shows a great level of immaturity. Like a baby banging something until they get it.

Print off the care sheets and give it a good go, however if they really dont like them you might just have to bite the bullet. I had to wait until i'd moved out before I got any of my reps. I spent the few years researching and making sure i was confident enough when the time came. Then when I moved out i realised i had other committments too (uni, driving lessons, socialising, blah blah blah) So actually didn't get one until I'd been out a few years.

Think about it, you're going to want to do things when you're older. Maybe getting your own place, going to uni. Who's going to look after the animal if you aren't allowed pets? These geckos can live a long time.

Another point to think about is who's going to pay the vets bills if something goes wrong? If you have a paper round/whatever think about setting up a fund for vets asap. That way when you do get one, you'll have savings for emergencys. Doing this for a while before asking again will also show great maturity to your parents, and that you're serious 

Dont go on and on, if they say no again, leave it until say... after xmas. Then mention it again. And if still no, wait another few months. Keep researching. That way you're going to show them you're still keen, but mature enough to accept their rules. And they might let you when you're a little older, just not now.


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

maddragon29 said:


> Unfortunately if they still say no, they say no. Its their house and their rules.
> 
> Please dont nag, it wont do either them or you any good. I know its worked in some peoples cases, but if my kid nagged for something like a pet they'd have no chance!!! Just on principle. Its annoying and yes, you're right, shows a great level of immaturity. Like a baby banging something until they get it.
> 
> ...


I'm going to give it a good go today with showing care sheets and stuff. =)

I know about later in life, and I understand if that is a concern with them, but I think it's more that they're scared of the stuff setting on fire and no ones wanting to care for them when we're away (I know someone that cared for 20 pets in summer for her friends and she wants to care for it if I get one). 

I have enough money for vet bills as I get £10 each week. I don't spend it and it's in the bank. I can go and get some out if needed and it wouldn't be a problem. I have more than enough in there.  

I'm not going to nag. If they say no, I'm going to ask again after Christmas and stuff...


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Glad you are being patient for your gecko <3 I hope you do manage to get one. 
My aunt who doesn't even like them wants me to move in with her. She has said the only thing she doesn't want is the spiders. And she is terrifed, and I mean terrified, of snakes. She has just got used to the fact that I love them lots.


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> Glad you are being patient for your gecko <3 I hope you do manage to get one.
> My aunt who doesn't even like them wants me to move in with her. She has said the only thing she doesn't want is the spiders. And she is terrifed, and I mean terrified, of snakes. She has just got used to the fact that I love them lots.


Yeah, I hope I manage to get one too. =) I'm printing off a care sheet right now. 

xD Spiders and snakes (small ones) aren't too bad, but big snakes are scary. =P


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

You are very mature for your age -nod- at 13 I was still just about in the 'whine and you get it' phase. 

Hehe c: I only have one full grown spider and snake. Neither of which are big ^^ And the other two snakes are teeny tiny. Although I won't tell Lore that he is. He thinks he is really big and scary <3 Especially when he rattles his tail 

Saying that my Leo waves her tail at me and tells me to get lost too!


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> You are very mature for your age -nod- at 13 I was still just about in the 'whine and you get it' phase.
> 
> Hehe c: I only have one full grown spider and snake. Neither of which are big ^^ And the other two snakes are teeny tiny. Although I won't tell Lore that he is. He thinks he is really big and scary <3 Especially when he rattles his tail
> 
> Saying that my Leo waves her tail at me and tells me to get lost too!


xD Thanks...



Aww, that's cute... =P I never managed to print stuff off as the printer wouldn't connect to my laptop and I can't use the main computer which connects to it easily as it's got a virus and my Dad needs to sort it out. Even though he's not here, I don't want to go on as someone will probably be waiting to stalk me or something... =S


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Aww :c no fun.


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> Aww :c no fun.


Yeah, viruses are so annoying. D=

I'm making some chocolate brownies now and then when they're cooking I'm going to print off stuff using my sister's laptop.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Mmm brownies


----------



## Dougieowner (Aug 12, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> Mmm brownies


They are really nice! =DD

I managed to print some stuff off. My parents are out at the moment, but I'll show them when they're back.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## mogidogi (Sep 16, 2010)

i think i was kind of lucky with my gecko, as my mum thinks its the cutest thing ever! she also likes most lizards and a few snakes. i want to get a royal python and i think i'm doing quite well as my mum thinks they're cute too!  P.S ( i'm only 13).


----------

